# Missing feathers



## redneckcgil29 (May 13, 2013)

Just wondering if this is normal. 2 out of my 7 hens are missing a lot of feathers on the back of their neck that just started about a week ago with one hen and now 2 have. Is the dominant hen doin this. I do not have a rooster


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

molting, that is why you see the new feathers coming in.


----------



## angeleddie (Jan 25, 2014)

I have 5 chickens who free range all the time and then at night, right before it gets dark they ALWAYS go up to their coop to roost. Tonight when I got home from work to lock them up, they weren't there! I panicked at first but then found them in the yard all huddled together, why in the world were they in the middle of the yard?? Has anyone ever experienced their chickens not returning to their home at night? Was there possibly a critter in their house? There were eggs still in their boxes, untouched.


----------

